
Probabilistic Programming for Advancing Machine Learning - z3phyr
http://ppaml.galois.com/wiki/
======
jjwiseman
This set of slides seems to be the best overview of what this is and what the
goals are:
[http://ppaml.galois.com/wiki/attachment/wiki/Presentations/P...](http://ppaml.galois.com/wiki/attachment/wiki/Presentations/PPAMLKickoffOverviewSlides.pdf?format=raw)

(It seems to be a big DARPA-organized effort to create next-generation tools
that enable the creation of probabilistic machine learning systems that are
significantly more capable and can handle more complex models than current
tools allow.)

------
jeffreyrogers
I've seen a few references to probabilistic programming, but I'm not familiar
with it. Can someone who is briefly describe what its advantages are and where
it's likely to provide a better solution than more traditional techniques?

~~~
logicalman
Read this:
[http://ppaml.galois.com/wiki/attachment/wiki/SummerSchools/2...](http://ppaml.galois.com/wiki/attachment/wiki/SummerSchools/2014/LectureMaterials/BasicsOfProbabilisticModelingAndInference.pdf)

------
hatmatrix
"Probabilistic Programming is a new programming paradigm for managing
uncertain information."

I thought probabilistic programming has been around for decades.

~~~
troels
I wonder - How else would you manage uncertain information?

~~~
sieisteinmodel
e.g. fuzzy logic.

------
wodenokoto
is this a research program, an online course or a startup or what is it?

~~~
probinso
This is a fairly large project, spanning 4 years, so there are quite a bit of
moving parts.

There are a group of teams developing new programming languages, and are being
funded to do so by darpa. Some of the teams are leveraging their languages,
and networking/collaboration opportunities provided them through their
participation, to kick off start-ups.

Because success of a language is largely dependent on acceptance by the
community, there are also summer schools sessions that are hosted to increase
publicity and provide strong feedback to the language development teams on
usability.

Those who have interesting and well defined problems in the space of machine
learning should consider attending the summer school, or submitting a
'challenge problem' to the Galois team for the language developers to solve.

